# Zymol or not?



## jagpaul99 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi folks.... Totally new to all this here so apologies if this is in the wrong section or a daft question!

I have been reading for weeks different reviews about Polish/Wax etc and now going in circles 

I have got a Jag XJ and been looking at the Zymol range.... Thinking of the soap obviously and the Zymol HD Cleanse plus the Jag Glaze wax. I have just Clayed the car so that's out the way for now at least.

I have also been advised to look at the Wolfgang Fusion also.. but this was by the people who are selling it and have read bad reviews bout how long it lasts. So now back to square one.

Any advice more than welcome.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## jmsc (Jun 13, 2012)

If you're into waxes, Zymol is as good as any. Swissvax is comparable to Zymol. Although both are pricey at the upper end.

If you want durability and gloss, many good sealants to choose from. Prices are reasonable.

If you want super durability (1+ years and beyond) and self-cleaning characteristics, choose a coating. Not that many to pick from but the list keeps growing monthly.

Good luck.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Hd cleanse topped with carbon or Glasur is a great combination


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

GO for Glasur.


----------



## jagpaul99 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ross said:


> GO for Glasur.


Thanks folks.... Looking on the Zymol site now, is that down as the Porshe ZYMOL GLASUR GLAZE 8?


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

+1 Glasur


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

There is an unused 2nd hand pot in the for sales section at a decent price


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

That's my favourite combo - HD cleanse followed by two coats of glasur.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

If not Zymol you could look at Autoglym, Zaino, Serious Performance, Bilt Hamber, Optimum, Bullet, Prima, Gtech etc etc, all of which will give great results. It is more about understanding how a product works and learning to get the best from it


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Glasur is great and was/has been the benchmark for sub £100 waxes for along time, problem is things have moved on so much in recent times there are other products that do the same and better.
Don't get me wrong if you go for glasur it won't dissappoint but there are other choices


----------



## ianfinny (Jan 2, 2013)

sorry for dropping in but is glasur a hard wax? Must it be put on by hand or can you use an applicator??


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

No its a soft wax, by hand or applicator, applicator being the most economical


----------



## ianfinny (Jan 2, 2013)

brilliant thanks


----------



## ianfinny (Jan 2, 2013)

one mre question would glasur be the same consistency as dodo juice light fantastic or is it a paste type of wax?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

It's more paste. Nice and oily soft. Nice wax Glasur!


----------



## jagpaul99 (Feb 21, 2013)

msb said:


> Glasur is great and was/has been the benchmark for sub £100 waxes for along time, problem is things have moved on so much in recent times there are other products that do the same and better.
> Don't get me wrong if you go for glasur it won't dissappoint but there are other choices


I head that they havnt been moving with the times..... What other product of similar price/quality would you recomend?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Why change something that ain't broken? Zymol waxes are some of the best you can buy. Wether it's 20 years old or 2 years. Newer doesn't necessarily mean better, not in the case of waxes.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Theres any number of products that match them, i originally had glasur, i then tried auto finesses spirit as there were claims it matched glasur,it did, i upgraded then to desire which was a step up again, both the glasur and spirit then got sold on.
Most recently i heard rumours that ********* wax durus was a glasur beater and after purchasing some on group buy the results when tested against glasur revealed they were/are remarkably similar, the durus although lasted better and the ********** wax service is personal and second to none, finally the presentation from ********* wax blows the likes of zymol and some of the others completely out of the water the jar is a nice weighty glass one, instead of the flimsy plastic ones that crack as soon as you look at them, and it also comes in a nice bespoke lined box, ok i know some say none of which is necesary but i dissagree when spending £100 of your hard earned on an expensive wax you want the occasion to to feel like one,all my opinion of course:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> Why change something that ain't broken? Zymol waxes are some of the best you can buy. Wether it's 20 years old or 2 years. Newer doesn't necessarily mean better, not in the case of waxes.


Agreed glasur is still the benchmark in may respects, but its also been matched and bettered by some others now simple fact:wave:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I am going against the flow here, but I was disappointed by Glasur. Don't get me wrong, it's good but not as good as I was expecting. I have and indeed used others that are at least as good for less cash or better for the same amount of cash. I think it was the benchmark others at that price point were compared too but I think it has been caught and surpassed by others these days :thumb:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

msb said:


> Theres any number of products that match them, i originally had glasur, i then tried auto finesses spirit as there were claims it matched glasur,it did, i upgraded then to desire which was a step up again, both the glasur and spirit then got sold on.
> Most recently i heard rumours that ********* wax durus was a glasur beater and after purchasing some on group buy the results when tested against glasur revealed they were/are remarkably similar, the durus although lasted better and the ********** wax service is personal and second to none, finally the presentation from ********* wax blows the likes of zymol and some of the others completely out of the water the jar is a nice weighty glass one, instead of the flimsy plastic ones that crack as soon as you look at them, and it also comes in a nice bespoke lined box, ok i know some say none of which is necesary but i dissagree when spending £100 of your hard earned on an expensive wax you want the occasion to to feel like one,all my opinion of course:thumb:


As this really. Zymol glasur was my favourite wax and being the most expensive, I haven't used swissvax nor auto finesse but I have tried most others, but then I tried ********** wax. I bought synthetic and ******** and are easy to use and last better and are both inside glasur price range but with better presentation and service. But it's your money. If you've got your eye on zymol your always going to want to see if the grass is greener so why not give it a try?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Glasur is good, you won't be disappointed if it's your first expensive wax, but I'd suggest you look for a second hand pot rather than pay £100 for it. 

Or look for samples of more premium waxes, but in honesty unless you have a full size pot you only get a sample of what it is really like to use


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

What's with how the wax is presented ? Not much use to you on the car is it. Can't you see the price of the wax is bumped up because of the packaging. It won't come cheap. I would prefer to buy my wax because of the way it performs not because of how it is presented.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't think anyone has said buy a wax that isn't very good but has pretty packaging have they? Application is a little different when using a full size pot compared to a little sample pot would you not agree


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I refer to some of the posts above re the packaging of some makes of wax. Not saying the wax is bad but I personally wouldn't buy a wax just for the packaging it comes in.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Again, I think you're reading it out of context, it's part of the whole package.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I think we'll agree to disagree


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't get me wrong glasur isn't presented badly, it comes with a certificate and silk pouch but if your spending £100, for example, on a wax is it not nice to give it pride if place on your man shelf so it feels special. I personally would give or take the box on ********** waxes because they are awesome but its a nice added touch.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Jdudley90 said:


> Don't get me wrong glasur isn't presented badly, it comes with a certificate and silk pouch but if your spending £100, for example, on a wax is it not nice to give it pride if place on your man shelf so it feels special. I personally would give or take the box on ********** waxes because they are awesome but its a nice added touch.


It maybe would, yes, but then I don't have a man shelf .......... as I'm a woman


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Glasur for the win I would say, never been that excited for how a wax is presented and I find zymol products presented just right. :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Glasur + HDC looks awesome and costs not so much, this is my favourite zymol wax


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> It maybe would, yes, but then I don't have a man shelf .......... as I'm a woman


I apologise....


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Jdudley90 said:


> I apologise....


No problem. I like a nice wax as much as the next man ...... If you know what I mean


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> No problem. I like a nice wax as much as the next man ...... If you know what I mean


But a box just doesn't do anything for you... Little things


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> It maybe would, yes, but then I don't have a man shelf .......... as I'm a woman


Mmmmmmm crystals!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

moosh said:


> Glasur for the win I would say, never been that excited for how a wax is presented and I find zymol products presented just right. :thumb:


I just like the Zymol pot design. It just works, and always works. The Swissvax pot design was very poor in comparison!

(I haven't got one of the new Swissvax glass pot design yet, but hopefully it's solved the problems )


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Just recently tried Glasur and was sooo impressed by it, I decided to purchase a full pot  

Just remember Glasur is not like other waxes. You must NOT leave it to dry, Glasur must be applied and instantly buffed to a shine. Then when the whole car is done 1 panel at a time, go over the whole car with a clean microfibre.

James


----------



## jagpaul99 (Feb 21, 2013)

Been looking at all the different options and think I will go for the Zymol...... Got to admit it would be nice to have it come in a nicely presented box etc but not that bothered over that one 

I spoke to Zymol directly yesterday though and they have advised to use to appropriate wax (in my case Jaguar Glaze) instead of the Glasur? 

Apparently it will bond to the paint better and last longer? Not that I am bothered about that as it gets done on a weekly basis :lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

jagpaul99 said:


> Been looking at all the different options and think I will go for the Zymol...... Got to admit it would be nice to have it come in a nicely presented box etc but not that bothered over that one
> 
> I spoke to Zymol directly yesterday though and they have advised to use to appropriate wax (in my case Jaguar Glaze) instead of the Glasur?
> 
> Apparently it will bond to the paint better and last longer? Not that I am bothered about that as it gets done on a weekly basis :lol:


#cough# marketing bs #cough#. :lol::lol:

Whilst they know a great deal about their products, customer reviews are much better and 3 pages recommending Glasur can't be wrong :thumb:


----------



## jagpaul99 (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks like the HD Cleanse, Glasur and a few other bits and pieces are on their way now :detailer:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the jaguar is similar to carbon which is like half the price.
I don't own a Porsche but use glasur and its awesome


----------



## jagpaul99 (Feb 21, 2013)

Jdudley90 said:


> I'm pretty sure the jaguar is similar to carbon which is like half the price.
> I don't own a Porsche but use glasur and its awesome


That's what made me hesitate, the Jaguar Glaze is £1 more expensive than the Glasur....

Will see what its like when it arrives and if er ever get a decent weekends weather to do it :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

How different is Jaguar clear coat to any other manufacturer that probably by all their colour and clearcoats from only a couple of sources in the car industry, that this wax will bond better than any or their other waxes?????????

Maybe they should make a wax for every manufacturer if the paint and clear coat is so different. That must be where we are all going wrong!

And what if you have had a respray????


marketing rubbish


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> Again, I think you're reading it out of context, it's part of the whole package.


Bang on:thumb:

The packaging isn't everything, but all the people who are slating the ********** product i expect have never seen or used it, if they had their opinons may differ somewhat

finally to the op how used to polishes etc are you, because in my experience hd cleanse can be a right pita to use and probably not the best cleanser for a newbie,all my thoughts tho


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Just to pick up on the Zymol pot, can't understand why folks are saying its great. I've lost count of the amount of pots that go through the for sale section that have cracks in them.....

And I agree with above, HD Cleanse is ok but not as easy to use as some or as good as others  again just my view


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> Mmmmmmm crystals!


..I think you'll find diamonds are a girls best friend raven


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Hd cleanse leaves an awesome finish, but not overly easy to apply or remove


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a jag and bought the jag wax, I'm not overly impressed as its quite hard. If I was to buy zymol again id go for the glaser :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> Hd cleanse leaves an awesome finish, but not overly easy to apply or remove


Agreed great finish, not particularly user friendly though unfortunatley:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

msb said:


> Bang on:thumb:
> 
> The packaging isn't everything, but all the people who are slating the ********** product i expect have never seen or used it, if they had their opinons may differ somewhat
> 
> finally to the op how used to polishes etc are you, because in my experience hd cleanse can be a right pita to use and probably not the best cleanser for a newbie,all my thoughts tho


You seem to be getting a little hot under the collar about this and I don't believe anyone has mentioned ********** packaging by name. I do actually own a ********** wax, not that it matters, but I personally prefer Zymol.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

HD cleanse with Glasur is a great combo you won't be let down!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> I just like the Zymol pot design. It just works, and always works. The Swissvax pot design was very poor in comparison!
> 
> (I haven't got one of the new Swissvax glass pot design yet, but hopefully it's solved the problems )


I'm with you on this bud, the newer style swisswax pots are a big improvement on the older ones, I bought a best of show recently which was cracked and even just opening it it begun to shatter. I managed to source a new style pot so it's safe now :thumb:

I find the zymol pots easy to use/store etc I think those who crack them may be a bit aggressive on putting the lids back on or have waxy hands and drop them.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Mmmmmmm crystals!


*cough*geh*cough*

Majorly ridiculous and nothing to do with art, looks like posh jam.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd say go for Glasur,can't really fault it tbh.


----------



## jagpaul99 (Feb 21, 2013)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> I'd say go for Glasur,can't really fault it tbh.


Ordered it last night with the HD Cleanse.

Got to be better than the Autoglym HD cleanse and wax I have been using....

The Clay wasnt too bad mind.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Or get a sample of Vintage, one of the best looking waxes on well prepped paint in my opinion ..


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

jagpaul99 said:


> Ordered it last night with the HD Cleanse.
> 
> Got to be better than the Autoglym HD cleanse and wax I have been using....
> 
> The Clay wasnt too bad mind.


Good on ya mate,it's lovely stuff enjoy .


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> You seem to be getting a little hot under the collar about this and I don't believe anyone has mentioned ********** packaging by name. I do actually own a ********** wax, not that it matters, but I personally prefer Zymol.


 hot under the collar,er no just stating my thoughts, wasn't aware it was a crime, which ********** wax have you got? and which zymol did you rate it against, not looking for an argument, just genuinely interested:wave:


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Can't say I have ever had an issue with HD Cleanse. Apply in a small area at a time and remove ASAP. If it feels stubborn to remove, use a damp microfibre and then buff with a dry microfibre. Sorted  ........ just avoid using it in any direct sunlight, even on a mild day.

Glasur though is just lovely to use, easy on and just wipes off with no effort at all, and it smells so nice. I do normally use a damp applicator for the Glasur though, makes a tiny bit go a long long way. Something the size of a 5 pence piece will do half a car almost. 

James


----------



## jagpaul99 (Feb 21, 2013)

insanejim69 said:


> Can't say I have ever had an issue with HD Cleanse. Apply in a small area at a time and remove ASAP. If it feels stubborn to remove, use a damp microfibre and then buff with a dry microfibre. Sorted  ........ just avoid using it in any direct sunlight, even on a mild day.
> 
> Glasur though is just lovely to use, easy on and just wipes off with no effort at all, and it smells so nice. I do normally use a damp applicator for the Glasur though, makes a tiny bit go a long long way. Something the size of a 5 pence piece will do half a car almost.
> 
> James


Sounds good to me! Not going to be heavy handed with the stuff I know that. Looking for ward to trying the Glasur though.... Going to be bloody careful with the Zymol HD Cleanse!

One minor spanner in the works, found out tonight the car has been in the Body Shop after some clown scratched the bumper at work. Turns out the Insurance company no less got them to re-spray half the car :wall:

At least I will only have to us the Cleanse on half the car I suppose


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

dooka said:


> Or get a sample of Vintage, one of the best looking waxes on well prepped paint in my opinion ..


I've got one of them if your after one?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Never had a problem with HD Cleanse here either.

The key is to get a wet MF pad and squeeze out as much water as possible, then a 2 pound coin size dolop (sp), then work into the paint and buff off straight away.

The real key is to not let the pad dry :thumb:

And that was shown to me by a former Zymol europe employee


----------



## jagpaul99 (Feb 21, 2013)

Alex L said:


> Never had a problem with HD Cleanse here either.
> 
> The key is to get a wet MF pad and squeeze out as much water as possible, then a 2 pound coin size dolop (sp), then work into the paint and buff off straight away.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will def bear that in mind.....

Got all the Stuff this morning so now need to wait for a decent weekend! Could be waiting a while on that one.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Be interesting to hear how you get on with the products


----------



## jagpaul99 (Feb 21, 2013)

Just a quick update folks..... I eventually had a decent weekend to get the car done.

I opted for the Auto Finesse Rejuvenate and the Zymol Glassur as advised.

So after 6 hrs and 2 sore arms I am very pleased with it. The Auto Finesse was simple to use and as long as the instructions were followed I had no probs. It has removed 80% of the swirl marks and smoothed the surface a little more after the Clay.

The Glassur was pretty straight forward also. As was suggested if you let it dry its a pig to remove (neighbours interrupting asking questions) but its easy to remove when wet. It has given a deep shine which gives a wet appearance. Well worth £100!!!

Here are a few pictures....








































Thanks for the advice folks.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Renuvenate is a great all round performer, prefer it over HD cleanse.

Car looks lovely, now just to maintain it


----------



## jagpaul99 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> Renuvenate is a great all round performer, prefer it over HD cleanse.
> 
> Car looks lovely, now just to maintain it


Thanks Dave.... yea that will be the trick 

Got a Jeep to clean today after she seen mine


----------

